

I made a pretty cool addition function in JavaScript (serious) - ben-ng
https://github.com/ben-ng/add

======
d_bud
The link to the paper by the library author is hidden in the sources:
[http://www.ti3.tu-harburg.de/paper/rump/RuOgOi07I.pdf](http://www.ti3.tu-
harburg.de/paper/rump/RuOgOi07I.pdf)

~~~
ben-ng
It's pretty interesting! I should have made the citation a link in the Readme,
though. Good call.

